# Wie kann ich Datum in PS 7 Bilder einblenden ?



## AlbertXXX (10. Januar 2004)

*Hilfe ! Wie kann ich Datum in PS 7 Bilder einblenden ?*

Bitte um Hilfe 

Bitte entschuldigt, wenn ich um Euren Rat bitte, aber ich hoffe in diesem Forum auf die Fachleute die mir helfen können: Folgender Hintergrund:

Ich suche seit mehreren Wochen (und Nächten am PC) Hilfestellung bei der Frage, wie ich in meine zahlreichen Digitalfotos (hunderte, tausende....) das Aufnahmedatum aus den EXIF Daten einkopieren kann. Ich benutze Win 2000, Photoshop 7 (PS 7) und die Digikamera Canon G3 bzw. Nikon D 100. (beide Kameras können von sich aus kein Datum einblenden...)

Ich versuchte, das über eine Aktion in PS 7 zu machen, weil ich das Bearbeiten der Bilder sehr stark automatisiert habe..... Ich habe deswegen zahlreiche Anfragen in Boards, in Newsgroups - auch englischen - gestellt mit der Bitte um Hilfe. 

Als einzige Hilfe ereilte mich ein Ratschlag, es mit EXIFER - dem bekannten Programm - zu versuchen. Das war eine Möglichkeit, die sich aber sehr schnell als unbrauchbar herausstellte, weil die von mir als tif Dateien gespeicherten Bilder nach der Behandlung mit EXIFER 2.1.5. (build 263) merkwüridgerweise als jepg durch das Programm abgespeichert werden und eine Abspeicherung als tif anscheinend nicht möglich ist im Stapelverfahren. Unabhängig davon, wäre die Bearbeitung mit PS 7 ungleich besser, weil ich für die Bildbearbeitung umfangreiche Aktionen in PS 7 zusammengestellt habe, wo es äußerst voretielhaft wäre, wenn man diese Datumseinblendung dort einbauen könnte.

Ein Amerikaner gab mir den Hinweis, dass man das mit PS 7 machen könne, wenn man ein kleines Skript schreibe.....(was ich aber nciht kann...)

Und nun der Umstand, weswegen ich anfrage: Bei meinen stundenlangen Recherchen zu diesem Thema stieß ich auf einen Dialog in einer Newsgroup vom Juli 2003, in dem ein User zu diesem Thema geäußert hat, dass das nur über ein Script in PS 7 gehe, was ganz einfach sei.

Darf ich deswegen fragen:

1. Kann ich die Dateien mit Stapelverarbeitung in EXIFER durchführen, aber mit der Maßgabe, das EXIFER die Bilder als tif Dateien abspeichert oder
2. Ist das was ich will, tatsächlich mit einem "kleinen" Skript in PS 7 machbar - was für mich ideal wäre...
2.1. kann ich sowas (Skript) irgendwo finden, gibts sowas schon fertig, oder
2.2. wäre es jemandem - auch gegen K o s t e n e r s t a t t u n g durch mich (weil ichs wirklich brauche..)  - möglich, mir so ein Skript zu schreiben ? oder
3. weißt jemand eine andere Möglichkeit mir bei der Lösung des Problems zu helfen


Die Lösung ist für mich wirklich wichtig, weil ich häufig "Großserien" von Bildern bei Hochzeiten, Familienfeier usw... machen, (mit zahlreichen aber unterschiedlichen Aufnahmedatumsangaben) so dass ein manuelles Einfügen der Datumsangaben in die Bilder ausscheidet.....

Bitte entschuldigt, aber ich weiß mir sonst nicht mehr zu helfen - Sorry und vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe !

Albert


----------



## Tim C. (10. Januar 2004)

Wenn du mit ein "bischen" Einarbeitungszeit einverstanden bist und auch dem Scripting nicht abgeneigt bist, würde ich dir folgendes ans Herz legen:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials141699.html

Die Möglichkeiten sind sehr umfassend und vielleicht hat ja jemand in den Adobe Shares sogar schon etwas ähnliches bereitgestellt.

Schau es dir auf jedenfall mal an, weil für genau so Sachen, wie du sie brauchst, ist das gedacht.


----------



## AlbertXXX (10. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank, werd ich mir gleich mal ansehen

Albert


----------



## Mythos007 (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo AlbertXXX,

auch ich versuche mich seid geraumer zeit in die unendlichen weiten
des Photoshopscriptings einzuarbeiten, da es leider so gut wie keine
Hilfestellung zu diesem Themengebiet im Internet gibt mal abgesehen
von ein paar Newsgroups in denen dieses Thema dann und wann
einmal angerissen wird ist es mir bis heute leider noch nicht gelungen
ein vollständig funktionierendes Exif Script zu erstellen... 

Dennoch bin ich davon überzeugt, dass wir gemeinsam zu einer Lösung
kommen könnten... Solltest Du also bei deiner Exkursion durch die zahllosen
Photoshopforen auf eine gute Informationsquelle stoßen, so würde ich
es sehr begrüßen, wenn du auch uns darüber informieren würdest...

Anbei findest Du noch ein Beispiel einer Scriptdatei um die Exif Dateien
auszulesen, der Rest sprich das Einfügen eines separaten Layers in
einem .psd Dokument und die Abspeicherung im passenden Format
in deinem Fall dürfte es das .tif Format sein) sind dann eher Nebensache.


```
Dim objPSApp ' As Photoshop.Application 
Dim objPSImg ' As Photoshop.Document 
Dim objPSImgInfo ' As Photoshop.DocumentInfo 
Dim strFilename ' As String 
Dim strFile ' As String 
Dim strScriptFile ' As String 
Dim strScriptFQN ' As String 
Dim strScriptFolderFQN ' As String 

strScriptFile = WScript.ScriptName 
strScriptFQN = WScript.ScriptFullName 
strScriptFolderFQN = Mid(g_strScriptFQN,1,InStr(1,g_strScriptFQN,g_strScriptFile)-1) 

Set objPSApp = CreateObject("Photoshop.Application") 
objPSApp.Visible = True 
objPSApp.DisplayDialogs = 3 
strFileName = InputBox("Specify file name:") 
strFile = strScriptFolderFQN & strFileName 

Set objPSImg = objPSApp.Open(strFile) 
Set objPSImgInfo = objPSImg.Info 

Call subShowExifInfo() 

Set objPSImgInfo = Nothing 
Set objPSImg = Nothing 
Set objPSApp = Nothing 

Sub subShowEXIFInfo() 

  Dim arrEXIF ' As Array 
  Dim arrInfoPair ' As Array 
  Dim i ' As Integer 
  Dim j ' As Integer 

Wscript.Echo("- Photoshop - EXIF properties") 
  arrEXIF = objPSImgInfo.EXIF 
  If (Not IsNull(arrEXIF)) And (Not IsEmpty(arrEXIF)) Then 
    For i = 0 To UBound(arrEXIF)-1 
      arrInfoPair = arrEXIF(i) 
      For j = 0 TO UBound(arrInfoPair)-1 
        If Len(i+1)>1 Then 
          Wscript.Echo i+1 & ". " & arrInfoPair(j) & Space(30-Len(arrInfoPair(j))) & " = " & arrInfoPair(j+1) 
        Else 
          Wscript.Echo "0" & i+1 & ". " & arrInfoPair(j) & Space(30-Len(arrInfoPair(j))) & " = " & arrInfoPair(j+1) 
        End If 
      Next 
    Next 
    Erase arrInfoPair 
    Erase arrEXIF 
  Else 
    Wscript.Echo("- No EXIF data available") 
  End If 
End Sub ' subShowEXIFInfo()
```

Vielleicht gelingt es uns ja gemeinsam eine Lösung für diese Aufgabe zu
finden... Primär sollten wir daran arbeiten dieses Exifscript so umzugestalten,
dass es ohne Fehler  seine Aufgabe verrichtet...

Vielleicht ist ja jemand aus unserem Javascript oder VB Forum in der Lage
uns in dieser Angelegenheit unter die Arme zu greifen... in diesem Sinne bis 
dann dann euer Mythos007


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Januar 2004)

Mhm...

Irgendwie verstehe ich die Frage oder das Problem nicht, weil bei Photoshop (oder der Scripting Engine) wird doch ein Script mitgeliefert; - "Add Timestamp" - das ein Datum einfügt!


----------



## AlbertXXX (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo Mythos007

Das ist ja wahnsinn. Ich dachte mir man findet alles im Netz, aber offensichtlich Pustekuchen. Ich habe beim "Einlesen" in dieses Thema aber festgestellt dass ich dazu wahrscheinlich zu blöd bin, repsketive zu wenig Zeit habe, als dass ich des Rätsels Lösung in mehreren Monaten finde oder auch nur ansatzweise weiß um was es geht. Ich habe z.B. Photoshop Scripting 1.0.2a, scripting exercise un den ganzen Mist installiert, nur ehrlich gesagt mir fehlen da die echten Kenntnisse um sowas zu schreiben. Ich weiß schon nicht genau, wie man diese Scripts in PS 7 einbaut. d.h. ich habe zwei Scirpits gefunden im Netz, habe die in PS 7 Vorgaben, Scripts eingebaut und versucht zu starten aber ich kriege nur Fehlermeldungen Zeile 22 Windows open und so einen Mist.... Wenn Du interessiert bist, kann ich dir die beiden Datums scipts ja mal senden ?
Aber es muss doch das Problem schon bei mehreren Usern entstanden sein das muss doch ein Frfeak schon gelöst haben oder wie seh ich das. Wir können dohc nicht die ienzigen sein, die eine Lösung suchen. Ich ahbe aber trotz stundenlangen Suchens noch nichts gefunden.....

Albert


----------



## AlbertXXX (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> *Mhm...
> 
> Irgendwie verstehe ich die Frage oder das Problem nicht, weil bei Photoshop (oder der Scripting Engine) wird doch ein Script mitgeliefert; - "Add Timestamp" - das ein Datum einfügt! *



Hallo Thomas,

Danke für die Antwort. Evt. hab ich ich auch nicht klar genug ausgedrückt - sorry. 

Ich brauche eine Funktion, Script, Aktion was auch immer, welches das Aufnahmedatum des Bildes, welches aus den EXIF Daten ausgelesen wird, ins Bild kopiert (z.B. rechts unten oder so..) Der time stamp gibt - soweit ich das sehe - ja nur die aktuelle Zeit aus.....

Albert


----------



## Mythos007 (11. Januar 2004)

> Aber es muss doch das Problem schon bei mehreren Usern entstanden sein das muss doch ein Freak schon gelöst haben oder wie seh ich das.



Nunja - da Photoshop diese Scriptingfunktion erst seid erscheinen von
Photoshop 7.0. anbietet gibt es respektive auch erst seid dem erscheinungs-
datum "Freaks" die sich versuchen in diese Materie einzuarbeiten...

Einer dieser möchtegernscripter bin ich und versuche mich schritt für
schritt der Lösung anzunähern was aber anhand der bereits ange-
sprochenen, fehlenden Informationsquellen diesbezüglich nicht 
gerade leicht fällt... 

Ich kann verstehen, dass Du Dich aufgrund Zeitmangels nicht in diese 
Materie einarbeiten kannst so geht es sicherlich auch zahlreichen anderen
Photoshopnutzern dort draußen... Sollte Ich dennoch wiedererwartend
In kurzer Zeit fündig werden melde ich mich gerne bei Dir... Zu diesem
Zweck kannst Du mir gerne Deine emailAdresse oder ähnliches zu
kommen lassen.

Und noch mal ein Aufruf an alle Photoshopuser da draußen, die sich
mit der Thematik des Photoshopscriptings befassen! Helft uns anderen
helfen zu können! Meldet euch bei Mythos007@tutorials.de - Vielen Dank!


----------

